# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  کار با ISA Server

## ramkly

از آنجا که این نرم افزار بسیار کاربردی هست و خیلی از شبکه کارها به نحوه تنظیم و config کردن آن نیاز دارند لذا از دوستانی که در این زمینه کار کردن و تجربه دارند تقاضا دارم که نحوه کار با این نرم افزار را توضیح بدند. من خودم تازه با این نرم افزار شروع به کار کردم (البته بعد از مشکلی که تو شبکه برام بوجود آمده بود و به پیشنهاد دوستان این نرم افزار را شروع کردم) و تقریبا چیزی از آن نمی دونم ولی بعد از نصب دیدم که خیلی تنظیمات داره و واقعا مورد نیاز یک شبکه کار هست.
اولین سوال خودم هم اینه که چطوری توی ISA می تونیم user های تعریف شده در دومین را براشون مجوز و سطح دسترسی به منابع شبکه تعریف کنیم.

----------


## ramkly

خوب فکر کنم باید از این بحث صرف نظر کنم چون کسی نمی خواد جواب بده :چشمک:

----------


## administors

کتاب  isa server به زبان فارسی ترجمه شده ار انقلاب میتونید تهیه کنید

----------


## ramkly

غیر از کتاب توی اینترنت هم که search کنید می تونید اطلاعات زیادی به دست آورید. ولی هیچ کدام به اندازه یکی از تاپیکهای این سایت هم تاثیر ندارند چون اینجا تجربه مطرح هست نه آموزش مقدماتی.

----------


## cybercoder

http://isaserver.org

----------


## ramkly

یک سایت پیدا کردم که به نسبت تنظیمات isa را خوب توضیح داده لینکش را میزارم تا دوستان بتونند استفاده کنند.

http://www.linglom.com/category/security/isa/

----------


## ramkly

از آنجا که خودم شروع به یادگیری ISA کردم تصمیم گرفتم که هر چیز که فرا میگیرم را در سایت قرار بدم تا دیگران هم بتونند از آنها استفاده کنند. و حالا هم اولین بحث را آماده کردم و لینک آنرا قرار می دم.
اول از همه دوستان که توی این زمینه کار کردن تقاضای همکاری دارم
دوم هم حتما نظر خودتون را برای ادامه دادن یا ندادن بدید.

----------


## ramkly

بخش دوم آموزش هم آماده شد که لینک دانلود آن را قرار می دهم. بازم از دوستانی که با این نرم افزار کار کردند و به آن مسلط هستند درخواست می کنم که ایرادات را حتما بگن.

----------


## rezarafiee

چرا ادامه نمی دهید
بی صبرانه منتظرم

----------


## ramkly

از آنجا که خودم هم در حال یادگیری این نرم افزار قدرتمند هستم نمی تونم تا چیزی را امتحان نکردم در موردش مطلبی را عنوان کنم برای همین ممکنه که بین  قسمتهای آموزشی گاهاً فاصله بیفته برای همین اگر یک موقع تاخیری بوجود بیاد به بنده خرده نگیرید چون واقعا شرمنده لطف دوستان می شم.
به هر حال بخش سوم هم آماده شده که می تونید آن را دانلود کنید.
در ضمن باید بگم که احتمالا تا یکی دو هفته آینده با یکسری از همکاران که در این زمینه کار کردند یک نشست برای تنظیمات ISA Server داریم و آن را بصورت عملیاتی اجرا خواهیم کرد و این اطمینان را می دم که هر چیزی که توی این آزمون تجربه کردم بی درنگ در اختیار تمام دوستان قرار خواهم داد.

----------


## ghaforiyan

سلام 
مدتهاست به دنبال یادگیری ISA هستم از آنجا که در شهرستان هستم به دست آوردن منابع مشکل است

با این لطف شما الان میتونم ISA را یاد بگیرم 

یک دنیا ازتون ممنون

----------


## ramkly

قسمت چهارم ISA Server 2006 هم آماده شد.
لینک دانلود نرم افزار Firewall Client for ISA Server هم که در فایل آموزشی آمده را قرار می دم که بتونید آن را دانلود کنید.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## nima5848

خیلی باحالی دستت درد نکنه فقط خواهشن زود آپدیت کن

----------


## rezarafiee

لطفا ادامه دهید

----------


## kharki

u r verey real man

----------


## ramkly

سلام.
شرمنده اگر این سری یکم دیر شد. چند روزی رفته بودم مسافرت ولی این قول را می دم که تا سه شنبه قسمت پنجم را هم upload کنم. بازم امیدوارم که رضایت بخش باشه.

----------


## mohammad11br

سلام 
دستتون درد نکنه خیلی باحالی همینطور ادامه بدید

----------


## mehrdad201

اقا واقعا ممنون. من هم به این فایروال واقعا احتیاج دارم. از همین فردا شروع میکنم به خوندن.

----------


## mehrdad201

دوست لینک دانلود این ISA Server 2006 رو کسی داره به من بده. یکی از بچه ها میگفت از emule باید استفاده کرد.

----------


## mehrdad201

جناب  				 				ramkly

دیگه به این تاپیک تشریف نمیارید ؟!

----------


## ramkly

خوب باید بگم که بخش اول آموزش ISA Server  به پایان رسید و امیدوارم که بتونم در آینده آموزشهای تخصصی این نرم افزار را هم قرار بدم. تا فردا هم نسخه client این نرم افزار را upload می کنم البته این نسخه با نسخه ای که قبلا لینکش را داده بودم متفاوت هست.

----------


## nima5848

ممنون کی قسمت ششم میگین منتظر ترجمه اون سایت نباشید خودتون بگید

----------


## ramkly

دوست عزیز تا الان آشنایی با isa server بود از این به بعد باید فقط Rule تعریف کرد.که برای این کار هم باید یک سناریو تعریف کنید و در آن نیازمندیهاتون را در شبکه مشخص کنید بعد اگر جایی با مشکل روبرو شدید سوال بپرسید.
البته باید بگم که isa server یکسری نرم افزار کمکی هم داره که از مهمترین آنها میشه به bandwith spiliter (برای مدیریت پهنای باند در شبکه) یا anti virus های مبتنی بر isa اشاره کرد. 
از آنجا که bandwith spiliter فوق العاده کاربردی هست و شدیداً هم به درد مدیران شبکه می خوره طی همین چند روز آموزش آن را شروع می کنیم.
برای یادگیری بهتر هم بهتره که سناریو عنوان بشه و طی چند مرحله نحوه تعریف rule ها مشخص بشه تا بتونیم از ایده های همدیگر برای افزایش قابلیت هامون استفاده کنیم.
البته نمی دونم این کار در حیطه قوانین سایت هست یا خیر؟ که این را از مدیران محترم می خوام که مورد بررسی قرار بدند و اگر اشکالی نداره تا آموزشمون را بصورت عملی ادامه بدیم.

----------


## nima5848

وقتی میخوام isa نصب کنم این error میده
the isa is not operational

----------


## bijibuji

نسخه ویندوز شما چیه؟
نرم افزار ISA Server فقط روی ویندوز سرور قابل نصبه.
لطفا نسخه ویندوزتون رو چک کنید. اگه مشکل باقی بود, مطرح کنید.

----------


## ramkly

اگر isa را بر روی سروری که Domain controler هم هست نصب می کنید این ایراد ظاهر می شود که این مشکل هم در صورت انتخاب نادرست گزینه ها است.
حال سوال این است که آیا شما هم ISA را بر روی domain controler نصب می کنید؟
اگر پاسخ بلی است به پست زیر رجوع کنید در آن پست پاسخ این سوال داده شد و اگر پاسخ خیر است بگید تا بررسی شود.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=106540

----------


## ramkly

خوب می خوام کار با bandwith spiliter را شروع کنم.
اول از همه باید بگم که از اینجا به بعد یک مقدار از مطالب برگرفته از یکی از سایتها است که لینک سایت را در پایین قرار می دم. از این لینک شما می تونید نرم افزار bandwith spiliter را دانلود کنید.
http://isa-server.blogfa.com/
همانطور که می دونید این نرم افزار تا 10 یوزر نیاز به هیچگونه licence نداره و رایگان است ولی برای بیشتر از 10 یوزر نیاز به licence هست و بطور مثال من برای شبکه خودم که می خواستم تهیه کنم برای 50 یوزرش قیمتی در حدود 900 هزار تومان داشت و باعث شد که از خرید آن منصرف بشم تا اینکه از لینک بالا نرم افزار را با Crack آن برای تا سقف 1024 یوزر پیدا کردم و کاملا هم تست شده است خودم تا 120 یوزر آن را استفاده کردم و جواب داد (البته من نسخه 1.7) آن را تست کردم پس زود دانلودش کنید که یک نرم افزار با ارزش هست و ممکنه دیگه همچین فرصتی پیدا نکنید.
بزودی (تا فردا شب) نحوه نصب و کرک کردن آن را براتون می گم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## nima5848

بله isa روی domain نصب میکنم brows که میکنک نام server را add میکنم بعد که next    

میکنم میزنه

a connection to the specified configuration storage server could not be established

this may be because the local computer needs to be added to the managed isa servers computer set



error code    0*8007203a

the server is not operational


خواهشن کمک کنید

----------


## nima5848

mamnon ke hich kas javab mano nadadddddddd

----------


## rezarafiee

چرا مبحث ISA  را ادامه نمی دهید؟

----------


## hamed_bati2000

آقا بی زحمت اینجا را راه بندازید دیگه من که غیر از اینجا با جاهای دیگه که مطالب ISA گذاشتند حال نمی کنم.اینجا مطالبش خیلی مفید و جامع تره از این نظر که به حاشیه نرفته و اصل مطلب ادا شده.

----------


## nima5848

چرا isa تعطیل شد

----------


## nima5848

من نمیتونم isa نصب کنم

----------


## javad3d

با سلام 
من ISA را برای اشتراک اینترنت تنظیم کرده ام اما خطای 403 صادر می شود.
لطفاً راهنمائی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## nima5848

manam hamin moshkel daram yeki komak kone

----------


## Identifier

http://www.helpline4it.com/lab_practices-d429.html

----------


## captain_black81

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## javad3d

با سلام 

براي باز كردن آدرس Ftp.azarakhsh.ws پيغام زير صادر مي شود.
با توجه به اينكه تمامي پروتكل ها رو هم Allow كردم.


با تشكر
 

*Explanation:* There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed. 


*Try the following:* 
<LI id=L_default_6>*Refresh page:* Search for the page again by clicking the Refresh button. The timeout may have occurred due to Internet congestion. <LI id=L_default_7>*Check spelling:* Check that you typed the Web page address correctly. The address may have been mistyped.*Access from a link:* If there is a link to the page you are looking for, try accessing the page from that link.If you are still not able to view the requested page, try contacting your administrator or Helpdesk. 





*Technical Information (for support personnel)* 
<LI id=L_default_11>Error Code: 502 Proxy Error. The login request was denied. The logon account might have been disabled or logon information might have changed. Log on again to verify that the information was typed correctly. If the problem continues, report the problem to the administrator of the Internet server you are requesting. (12015) <LI id=L_default_12>IP Address: 64.92.172.178 <LI id=L_default_13>Date: 2008/10/28 08:06:07 ب.ظ [GMT] <LI id=L_default_14>Server: isaserver.cms.acSource: proxy

----------


## javad3d

لطفاً بگيد چكار كنم..... خيلي كارم گيره؟

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام 

اینجا هم منبع بسیار خوبی برای Isa هست :

http://www.isa-server.blogfa.com/

بای

----------


## matinebi

لطفا لینک های آموزش آیزا 2006 رو قرار دهید

----------


## parsian_313

با سپاس فراوان از شما دوست عزیز در مورد این مقالات بسیار مفید 
بی صبرانه منتظر سری بعدی این آموزش ها می با شم
اگر امکانش هست میشه اون رو برای من email کنین : parsian_313@yahoo.com
با تشکــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــر فراوان !

----------


## venus3000

بی صبرانه منتظر سری بعدی این آموزش ها می با شيم
fa_ganj@yahoo.com

----------


## ramkly

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
از اين که اين بحث مورد استقبال قرار گرفته بسيار خوشحالم و بابت غيبت طولاني که دليلش امتحان کارشناسي ارشد بود معذرت خواهي مي کنم و از امروز دوباره با تمام قوا اين بحث را به کمک ساير دوستان و اساتيد گرامي ادامه خواهيم داد. اميدوارم که بتونيم يک کار خوب را به انجام برسانيم.

----------


## mahyar49

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
> از اين که اين بحث مورد استقبال قرار گرفته بسيار خوشحالم و بابت غيبت طولاني که دليلش امتحان کارشناسي ارشد بود معذرت خواهي مي کنم و از امروز دوباره با تمام قوا اين بحث را به کمک ساير دوستان و اساتيد گرامي ادامه خواهيم داد. اميدوارم که بتونيم يک کار خوب را به انجام برسانيم.


 سلام
من تازه آموزش های شما رو خوندم و بسیار کمکم کرد از شما خیلی ممنون هستم.
لطفا اگه وقت دارید دوباره فعالیت در این تاپیک رو شروع کنیم تا همه ی دوستان استفاده کنند.
با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## sina1172

سلام ممنونم از اموزش تون .اگر ممکنه ادامه بدید که بی صبرانه منتظرم . با سپاس

----------


## nima_8m

سلام مرسی از زحمتی که میکشید

بعد از isa فکر کنم دیگه باید برید سروقت TMG

----------

